# Forums looking weird



## Caslon (Feb 22, 2009)

This forum is getting kinda wierd.
Profit.

I'm seeing too much ads to the right.

I suppose it was to happen.


----------



## smoothseas (Feb 22, 2009)

Caslon said:


> This forum is getting kinda wierd.
> Profit.
> 
> I'm seeing too much ads to the right.
> ...


 

I expect they need to generate some kind of revenue. 

If we all click on and ad or two occasionally, it'll provide a few coins for the coffers

And, I'm off, to click on a few now...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep- it cost $ to pay for the hardware and software to host a site ... supported by corporate sponsors, advertisers, member donations or membership fees. Andy R wants DC to remain free for it's users - so a few ads are how the bills get paid.

However, registered users have the ability to turn off the right column, something else Andy R has provided for us. You might want to read this thread: *Turn Off Right Column* to find out how to do it.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 22, 2009)

Click on "User CUP" at the top left of any page.
Click on "Edit Options" under "Settings & Options" on the left of the page.
Scroll to the very bottom of that page.
Change "Forum Skin" to "Discuss Cooking v1.0."
Under "Turn Off Right Colm," check the "Off" box.
Click the "Save Changes" button.

For me, these changes seem to have gotten rid of the ads completely and reverted to the more pleasing blue color scheme.


----------

